# Mkv just stance feature....



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Thought some of you might like this! 

I forgot to add...Thanks to Airlift for the XL's 

I had these pictures taken a few weeks ago by a good buddy Martin Hillman..Props to him for some awesome pictures..We drove around an old abandoned US Air force base in Germany to find this spot.. 

Anyway featured on Just stance here  http://www.juststance.com/exclusive-photographers/airforce-mkv/ 

But here are a few of my favorite pics from the shoot.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

nice car dude.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

TurboREX said:


> i


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Residentevol said:


> I do too..But I must admit every time I have to use 10 q-tips to clean the divets out on each wheel I want to remove my face!!


 i use an electric toothbrush with softened bristles


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

holy crap what an amazing idea thanks!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Bora Ri said:


> :thumbup:


 X2


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sickk!!!! 

Btw does anyone know where to get a 7.5" work barrel .. I neeed one!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

sick shots, looks real good, i love the aggressive look of ur ride :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

TurboREX said:


> i


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Those shots totally live up to your screename!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

SICK !!! 

What are the specs on those wheels ?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

The wheels are 18x9 et 38 and 18x10 et 32 Work equip M1's. 

:beer:


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

the rear sits soo nice


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Residentevol said:


> The wheels are 18x9 et 38 and 18x10 et 32 Work equip M1's.
> 
> :beer:


 Thats almost the exact same specs as my wheels on my A3. 

What tire sizes?


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

How much camber in the rear. I'll be running a 18x9.5 et32.. on air.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

eurotrsh said:


> Thats almost the exact same specs as my wheels on my A3.
> 
> What tire sizes?


 
205/40/18 up front and 215/40/18 rear both Yoko S-drives. It's a lot of stretch for sure... 

As far as the exact camber setting....Not really sure to be honest I compressed the suspension with a transmission jack (air'd out) while on a lift and adjusted the camber until I could hold about 3 business cards against the strut but if I spun the wheel they would fall off. The clearance is close as hell I just dont know how some of these guys are running anything in the 20's or below :screwy:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Residentevol said:


> 205/40/18 up front and 215/40/18 rear both Yoko S-drives. It's a lot of stretch for sure...
> 
> As far as the exact camber setting....Not really sure to be honest I compressed the suspension with a transmission jack (air'd out) while on a lift and adjusted the camber until I could hold about 3 business cards against the strut but if I spun the wheel they would fall off. The clearance is close as hell I just dont know how some of these guys are running anything in the 20's or below :screwy:


 Yeah Im at about 1.5* in the rear and its already real close to my rear shock. My tires are 215 & 225 
though. 

Either way your car looks great!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

love it


----------

